# EBJD price?



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

I went to my local fish store yesterday and seen some very nice 1.5 in ebjd's. They seem to be very over priced at 70$ each. Is this just insane to pay that much? I've seen them in forums for 10$ but they always seem to be old threads. They said they would drop the price to 50$ if I took more than 2. Gee thanks! I have been looking in every fish store around for a year and have only seen one EBJD for sale and that one was .5 in long for 50$.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Demand and supply.;D Prices vary greatly for EBJDs. In general tho, there's a huge demand for them and it would seem there isn't a lot of supply of them around, driving the price way up. $70 for an 1.5" EBJD isn't worth it for me tho. I'm not gonna waste $70 on a fish that may very well die on me even if i do everything right (and let slip one single time or something).


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

*** been looking to get 3-4 but 150-200! Are they still that delicate or have they grown to be more hardy?


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

They're basically still that delicate. The issue with EBJDs is that the physiological defects are caused by the EB gene itself, so it's not as if one can select to remove those defects - they'd always be there. Unlike with other cases whereby selective breeding results in the desirable gene, along with some undesirable ones and so one can just select against the undesirable genes. In this case one have to select for novel genes that boosts vigor, to counteract the effects of the EB gene, which is hard because well, it's like trying to turn a normal JD into a super vigorous one. It's all up to chance to find the desirable mutations to produce said specimen. Some breeds of EBJDs have obtained a better name for themselves due to rigorous selection regimens, but it's not at all easy (due to said reason above) and in all honesty, I doubt it'd be anytime soon that all of the WBJD's defects will be masked. Specifically, the inability to produce heaps of viable fry when mating an EBJD with another EBJD.


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

It's been a few days. Bought all six for 40 each o well. There lively little things and eating good. Hope everything go's ok with them.


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

here are a couple of pics


----------



## Kaenon (Dec 12, 2012)

My LFS sells them at $29.99 a piece all day.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

They're usually around $20 in my area, but I've seen them on sale as low as $10. We have a very large population in the GTA ~6 million people and a lot of very large fish stores so I think the large volume of fish being purchased keeps the prices low.


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

Chester B said:


> They're usually around $20 in my area, but I've seen them on sale as low as $10. We have a very large population in the GTA ~6 million people and a lot of very large fish stores so I think the large volume of fish being purchased keeps the prices low.


That makes sense seeing how there are only a couple good fish stores in my area.
Still, even at that price I'm glad I picked them up. Beautiful fish!


----------

